# Salon Privé - 22nd - 24th June 2011 - Syon Park



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Anybody going to this?

http://www.salonprivelondon.com/

The Luxury Super Car Event & Concours d'Elégance
Syon Park on 22nd - 24th June 2011


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Vyker said:


> Anybody going to this?
> 
> http://www.salonprivelondon.com/
> 
> ...


Was over there for a few days working with Rob from Gtechniq





















































































































Oh and of course my van smack in the middle with all kit on board including a generator for our machine polishing.








[/QUOTE]


----------

